# Raw Rhythmic Emotions



## sherief83 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm more than happy to hear criticism if the music doesn't please! I learn greatly from it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow man you sure can produce good music! So much energy in the 1st half! And sounds great, passionate, rich and realistic, very well orchestrated. The Stravinsky element is there for sure, and I love how it resolves in the 2nd half to a lyrical section a bit Wagnerian. I am very impressed!

Congratulations! A marvelous piece!

You are very talented my friend!


----------



## nikolas (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh man, that felt nice!

This is all EW?!?!?! If so: WOW! (I don't know if you bought more libraries since the SOL times, that's why I'm asking).

I'm listening through 5$ headphones over here, so any mixing comments are totally destroyed! But it feels that the dynamics in the first part are very 'static'. Of course it's all loud, but it still feels a little too convinient, if you know what I mean.

The beginning of the lyrical section, I thought was almost too tonal, but changed and made me happy again! The various effects are used greatly!

Thanks for sharing mate! Excellent stuff!


----------



## re-peat (Feb 15, 2010)

Not such a bad girl after all, if she inspired you to write this music. 
Great work.

_


----------



## mjc (Feb 16, 2010)

I remember listening to your other stuff on your site and really liking it!

This continues to impress, you sure know how to write mate! Keep up the great work :D 

P.S. I'd love to hear it played live...ahh if only we all had an orchestra locked up in our basement at our disposal! o/~


----------



## sherief83 (Feb 16, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Mon Feb 15 said:


> Wow man you sure can produce good music! So much energy in the 1st half! And sounds great, passionate, rich and realistic, very well orchestrated. The Stravinsky element is there for sure, and I love how it resolves in the 2nd half to a lyrical section a bit Wagnerian. I am very impressed!
> 
> Congratulations! A marvelous piece!
> 
> You are very talented my friend!



Guy Thank you so much for taking the time to share your thoughts! I'm very very happy a great musician like your self enjoyed this! 



nikolas @ Mon Feb 15 said:


> Oh man, that felt nice!
> 
> This is all EW?!?!?! If so: WOW! (I don't know if you bought more libraries since the SOL times, that's why I'm asking).
> 
> ...



Nikolas! thank you for commenting! I'm using Vsl on top of EWQL and some other some stock logic sounds believe it or not..lol as for the mix well I mixed it in a headphone my self and checked in the car so I wouldn't be surprised if it sounds funny every where...lol 

But thank you again for taking the time to listen and comment my friend! 



re-peat @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> Not such a bad girl after all, if she inspired you to write this music.
> Great work.
> 
> _



Believe me, she inspires me deeply whenever we meet and I feel massive amount of energy just being around her. unfortunately, all Good women are taken. life goes on for me.



ajcmuso @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> I remember listening to your other stuff on your site and really liking it!
> 
> This continues to impress, you sure know how to write mate! Keep up the great work :D
> 
> P.S. I'd love to hear it played live...ahh if only we all had an orchestra locked up in our basement at our disposal! o/~



Thank you sir! performing this for real?! well musicians would hate me for sure especially the brass and the woodwind sections! 

but thank you so much for checking my website and for commenting!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 16, 2010)

nikolas @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> I'm listening through 5$ headphones over here,



Hey Nikolas, this is not the first time I read this from you, don't you think it might be a good idea to get some speakers! :wink:


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 16, 2010)

I get the impression your girlfriend tried to kill you...

Nice work. Although I thought at points it was too much for too long. It stays intense for quite a long time.


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice music. Send her a copy of this....


----------



## sherief83 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> I get the impression your girlfriend tried to kill you...
> 
> Nice work. Although I thought at points it was too much for too long. It stays intense for quite a long time.



Nathan thanks for sharing your thoughts! I sort of knew that hence why I pointed it out earlier! 

She wasn't trying to kill me...

I made the music in programmatic way to describe the general process of the experience of rejection.

I guess I feel I should explain what is going on in the music.

Originally I was going to call this primitive Rhythmic emotions because I felt that its an old process that we all have to go through and that not logic nor anyone could truly tell our heart what to do. The heart will always do what it wants and can't be reasoned with when it finds what fulfills its desires. That fact will never change regardless of what great intellectual and logical reasoning we find. 

The music starts with describing the discovered compatibility with the one perceived to be perfect, the one that fulfills our needs, Then an intense amount of energy starts to come about which results into excitement and the unthoughtful attempt to communicate the happy feelings by sharing the experience with the perceived loved one. 

But then one finds that the other doesn't share those feelings. The inexperienced heart doesn't understand that and contines to insiste on what it wants and does not stop or give up. 

The process gets harder when one finds no response and rejected through all the attempts. This then leads to a War. A war with one self. All attempts of Logical reasoning with the heart fails because the heart is very strong and insists on what it wants. what it wants is what we all humans want, happiness. 

One is weak and the attempts don't stop so it gets more intense with the inside fight, you try hard to reject your own desires and your heart and you don't give in but the fight gets very strong and furious with daily thoughts of nothing but deep pain until one can no longer take it and finally breaks down! 

All emotions stop and then one realizes that the one they thought they loved is not the one they desired and that it was a big wasted effort. The dream/delusion of happiness with him/her was not what they thought it would be. what was the road to happiness, ends up being a road to misry. so it all crushes down.

As a result and in the end Both the heart and mind come to sync again once reality reveals it self and one is at peace again.



artsoundz @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> very nice music. Send her a copy of this....



Thanks for sharing your thoughts, I told her everything i needed to say, there is nothing more to add  life goes on for me.


----------



## nikolas (Feb 16, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Feb 16 said:


> nikolas @ Tue Feb 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm listening through 5$ headphones over here,
> ...


LOL!

When I'm at home I have nothing to listen from.

When I'm at my studio, I don't use the Internet for browsing, but I have some 3000$ speakers, along with an acoustic treated room, blah blah and so on...

In order to listen stuff from online in my studio, I have to download and send them to a usb stick and take them to my studio...  I have speakers! :D

haha...

(But really, I might just spend a few $ to get some kind of decent speakers in my house, so I can listen decently).


----------



## sherief83 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks! 

and thanks for the Facebook add!


----------

